# PS3 Demonstrates its Superior Disk Format with Battlefield 3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Demonstrates its Superior Disk Format with Battlefield 3*










For the first few years following its public release, the Blu-ray format was shrugged by many due to its high cost and somewhat unnecessary storage size. Years later, we’re beginning to regularly see the benefits of the Blu-ray’s features, particularly with video games. _Battlefield 3_ is no exception.
_
Battlefield 3_ is going to be a big game, there’s no doubt about it, and so big, in fact, that it’ll take two DVDs with lots of compression to generate enough storage for its monstrous size. As seen in the image below, which was taken by the Japanese Esutero blog, Sony’s competitor will be forced to include two full discs instead of the single Blu-ray that PS3 owners will see.










Many of us haven’t had to switch out discs since the PlayStation One days, and we have Sony’s foresight to thank for that. Blu-ray has done a great job of populating the market after a rough initial start and today is the standard format for full HD video playback.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

One disc is better, but there wont be any disc swapping. There will just be an initial install of disc 2, and the game will always run from a single disc then on the xbox.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Not only that, but most of the data stored is for the campaign. As we know campaigns aren't what they used to be. I wiped through bad company 2 in about 5 hours, MW2 in about 7 and black ops in about the same. I remember one of the final fantasy games being 3 disks and taking like a month! The focus isn't on the campaign these days, it is instead on the online gameplay. Face it most people don't buy a game for the story anymore. I mean I play it all the way through once, just for the kicks, but I have friends who haven't played a campaign in years!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I find it very hard to finish campaigns. I cant remember the last CoD one I finished, and BC2 was the only one I finished in that series because I was chasing achievements, something I dont do very often at all. I dont know why, but I just dont find any story mode that engaging anymore. The last 3 I really enjoyed were Goldeneye, Halo:CE and HL:2, other than that shooters just bore me.


----------

